# SMS Pictures



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Tool Cat with Pro-Tech Snow Blower and Salt Dog Spreader.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Delivering pushers to property.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Some equipment ready to be delivered.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking fleet! what size loader is that


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

The loader is a 928G. Here's a better picture with a JD 644


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Volvo L70 at another property of ours.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks except that V plow lol.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

9 28 is a nice size snow machine i would rather be in a loader than anything else! good luck this yr


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good have a good season


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

The vplow is a work in progress. We cleaned up some rust, installed new cutting edge and now just have to install the center flap.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet setup!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice setup! How do you like the toolcat?


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice setup


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice stuff, guy!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice stuff. I am jealous of the loaders, I want one just to play with.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like a lot of snow moving equipment!


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

The Tool Cat works awesome. We have a 8' Pro-Tech and a broom and its awesome.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Bobcat equipment and JD 544


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Loaders resting after some plow work.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice!
did you try out the tool cat?! if yes how would you say it compares to a skid steer any pros/cons?


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

mass1589;1554308 said:


> nice!
> did you try out the tool cat?! if yes how would you say it compares to a skid steer any pros/cons?


The Tool Cat works awesome. I like it better than the skid steer. It pushes an 8' Pro-Tech without a problem. The only problem is the lifting hight and capacity. It makes stacking snow more of a problem.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice equipment. How do you like the pro-tech trip edge pusher?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice stuff, really seems like the pushers are the way to go on big lots now days!


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

The Pro-Tech IST pushers are awesome. I wouldn't plow without them. They definitely don't replace the rubber edge but sure are nice in high traffic hard pack.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't stand the rubber edges only time they seem to work is on like slush


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Our rubber edges work great on all snow types except hard pack. Haven't had a problem. We do adjust our rubber edges and rotate them as often as need for optimal performance.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Had more salt delivered Friday. Two dump trailer loads totaling 78 Ton.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea that's true it don't help that the pushers we use are from the guy we sub off of he don't take care of them. I use a brand new 8' scoop dogg for a skid steer from that guy he didn't even look at it when he bought it just dropped it on site so now I got to adjust the rubber the right way


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice equipment there Shaunn, moving up in the world I like it.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Cleaning up some hard pack with a Pro-Tech IST


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you like the hyundai loader? I see them at my local Kubota dealer, and they look very nice and prices aren't all that bad (compared to CAT) either.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

merrimacmill;1560689 said:


> How do you like the hyundai loader? I see them at my local Kubota dealer, and they look very nice and prices aren't all that bad (compared to CAT) either.


The Hyundai is really nice. It's brand new and only hade 14 hours on it when delivered. It has every option like, heated seat, heated mirrors, backup camera, Bluetooth, built in scale, and XM radio. Like you said they are less expensive then others and from what I have seen so far well worth the savings. The only thing I would express concern over is the transfer of power to the ground. Seems like there is traction issues with heavy snow. But we really haven't put that many hours on it so it could just be we aren't use to the machine.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

shaunnshelly;1560952 said:


> The Hyundai is really nice. It's brand new and only hade 14 hours on it when delivered. It has every option like, heated seat, heated mirrors, backup camera, Bluetooth, built in scale, and XM radio. Like you said they are less expensive then others and from what I have seen so far well worth the savings. The only thing I would express concern over is the transfer of power to the ground. Seems like there is traction issues with heavy snow. But we really haven't put that many hours on it so it could just be we aren't use to the machine.


Hey Shaunn, all our loaders are equipped with snow tires. It makes a world of difference with traction. Its not a cheap option, but well well worth it. The comparison I could make, would be like taking your pickup and pushing snow with summer tires. Its really that big a difference.
Thumbs Up


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Playing with the Pro-Tech Snowblower on the Toolcat.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Photos from last year Project Sno Fighter


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

love those videos!


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Some of our trucks.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

shaunnshelly;1531035 said:



> The Tool Cat works awesome. We have a 8' Pro-Tech and a broom and its awesome.


I added back blades to the rear of mine.
Sadly I've never used my Toolcat salter.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Pushing a 10' Pro-Tech with a Bobcat S650.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Dumping snow off the top deck of Parking Garage.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Another pic of the Bobcat S650


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Tool cat and what size blower? You like it? Tell me more!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Real nice equipment. Do you only offer snow services, or are you a full season maintenance provider (I would assume you are)? If so, what do you use the loaders for during the summer, or do they just sit around?


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

The blower on the Tool Cat is 72" I think. It's a Pro-Tech and works awesome. We use it to blow snow banks over fences and barriers on Parking Garages. 

As for what we do. We are a Commercial Property Maintenance Company year round. Lawn Care, Landscaping, Parking Lot Sweeping and Plowing. The loaders do usually sit. I don't use them often in the summer but my payment usually are the same as a 6 month rental and after 4 years we own it. I have contractors asking to rent them in the summer but I know how others treat rentals so it scares me.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Spreading salt at one of our accounts.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Loading salt at one of our satellite salt bins.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Posted a new video to our Facebook. Check it out and let us know what you think.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=519412961443448


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

The 1 and only picture we got from winter storm Nemo. We had 4 loaders break down, 2 trucks break down, and 3 people quit or not show up. I wasn't really in the mood for pictures or video. Oh... And we bent our new Tool Cat loader arms on a manhole cover with the snowblower.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Gotta love it when crap breaks and a holes dont show up when you need them the most. Glad you got everything taken care of. Hate those kind of storms.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Bossman 92;1597352 said:


> Gotta love it when crap breaks and a holes dont show up when you need them the most. Glad you got everything taken care of. Hate those kind of storms.


That really sucks, love that one picture. Hope the rest of the season works out well for you.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

We are now all back up and running 100%. Our most expensive repair was a Fuel Injection Control Module on our 07 F350. Cost $1200.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

That sucks. Normally its the small things that shut everything down. Just had a salter out of comission for a storm for 2 small pins (cost was $3) such bs. I could go on. Its always the little things


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hats off to the guys who deal with big storms on a regular basis. My nerves would kill me. I cant stand it if any of our properties don't look like they do in july.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Adjusting the edge on our Pro-Tech IST.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for your breakdowns and employee trouble. I have to say your company video is very professional and well put together! The music is upbeat and happy! 

I hope the rest of your winter season goes well, awesome fleet you have.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the video. Things look good. That sounds like a ruff storm glad it's all fixed and running again.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

shaunnshelly;1597443 said:


> We are now all back up and running 100%. Our most expensive repair was a Fuel Injection Control Module on our 07 F350. Cost $1200.


Yikes! Did it take out any injectors? I change out my batteries every 2 years to make sure the FICM is getting proper voltage all the times.

I also have an '07 F-350...my FICM went out under warranty, but it took 2 or 3 injectors with it.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

FIC was the only thing wrong. No injector problems. But truck is in dealer every 6 months for at least 1 injector.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

shaunnshelly;1601574 said:


> FIC was the only thing wrong. No injector problems. But truck is in dealer every 6 months for at least 1 injector.


That's too bad, sorry to hear that.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Love the Toolcat, very nice looking set up!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

shaunnshelly;1601574 said:


> FIC was the only thing wrong. No injector problems. But truck is in dealer every 6 months for at least 1 injector.


Have you checked into the fuel tank? Some years the lining was coming apart, getting past the filter & wrecking hevock on the injectors.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

I was having a bunch of "6.0" issues with one of my trucks over the past few months and was able to find some fixes for it that have really helped out. Was all set and ready to replace an injector and the FICM but glad I didn't.. PM me if your interested, don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

shaunnshelly;1589997 said:


> Posted a new video to our Facebook. Check it out and let us know what you think.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=519412961443448


Could you tell me what exact setup you were using in the video for a pressure washer and more importantly soap

Looks like a Karcher hot water setup, but what about soap and were do you get it???


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

shaunnshelly;1601574 said:


> FIC was the only thing wrong. No injector problems. But truck is in dealer every 6 months for at least 1 injector.


Do you know if your 6.0's have the fuel pressure regulator update installed? Seems most of the time the dealerships won't put the update in, they just keep replacing injectors.

It bumps the fuel pressure up 10-15psi so when under full throttle or a load the fuel pressure doesn't drop to low and cause injector damage. From the factory Ford sets them at 45psi which is the minimum they need. When you get the motor working pretty hard it pulls the fuel pressure down below the minimum and damage occurs. The update bumps the fuel pressure up to around 60psi so when the motor is under load it drops to the mid 50's and your still in the safe zone.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

The pressure washer is a Karcher. As for soap we use pretty much whatever is around. I just buy a gallon and add it to the soap tank. 

The 6.0 updates on the computer I am unsure of. I would have to ask dealer. But thanks for the info.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Rotated shoes and adjusted the rubber edge.


----------

